# Bantams?



## LMK17 (Apr 10, 2018)

We hatched out some eggs a couple months ago, and ended up with two bantam calico cochins, one cockerel and one pullet.  These birds are gorgeous and friendly, but I'm just not sure whether it's worth keeping them.  The rest of our flock currently consists of 25 standard size birds.  Some of those are cockerels who won't be with us much longer, but we do plan to try and keep a couple roos to hatch out our own replacement chickens.

I'm concerned that keeping a mixed-size flock is going to be detrimental over time if the bantam roos pass on their small egg genetics to our layers or if a bantam hen mates with a standard roo and becomes egg bound.    How much of a real issue is this?  

Also, I could keep the bantams in their own little flock away from the bigger birds, although I'm not sure I want to deal with the extra work that another coop will bring.  On the other hand, perhaps we could market the bantam eggs as a bit of a novelty.  Anyone here sell bantam eggs?  How does that market compare with the market for full size chicken eggs?

Finally, barn cats.  We have two cats who don't bother the full size chickens, but I wonder if they'll be more predatory toward the bantams.  Anyone have experience with bantams and cats?  How does it tend to work out?


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 10, 2018)

LMK17 said:


> I'm concerned that keeping a mixed-size flock is going to be detrimental over time if the bantam roos pass on their small egg genetics to our layers or if a bantam hen mates with a standard roo and becomes egg bound. How much of a real issue is this?



Yes, the bantam roo, if he breeds successfully  with the hens (for some bantam roos it can be difficult,  sometimes impossible to get good fertility on standard sized hens) the chicks you hatch have a chance of being smaller... and therefore also laying smaller eggs.   You probably do not want that.

A bantam hen being mated by a large rooster....  this will never result in the hen getting egg bound.  The hen could get damaged because the rooster is so heavy that he squished her.  When I mixed sized my standard roosters were large and clumsy and my bantam hens were nimble, quick, and great fliers... so the big rooster was never able to mate them... no issues.  Cochins however are not nimble or quick and I worry would get bred and squished by a standard rooster.

I only ever had 1 customer want bantam eggs (her son thought they were cute and so was happy to eat them).  Other than that eggs are mostly sold by size/weight... so a carton of bantam eggs costs less... and most people like full size eggs.


no idea about the cats.


----------



## LMK17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh, duh about the bantam hen/standard roo...  Of course she wouldn't produce large eggs since her "egg genetics" are already determined.  I knew that. 

I would price the bantam eggs lower than the standard eggs.  I was just wondering if anyone here has seen a market for "cute" little bantam eggs...  As a novelty more than anything; something to make you stand out from the other egg sellers.  Interesting that you only have 1 interested customer.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 10, 2018)

yep...  I sell bantam and regular. ...  but no one else prefered the bantam


----------



## babsbag (Apr 10, 2018)

I eat the bantam eggs and sell the standard ones. I started with 9 bantams 8 years ago and still have that gene floating around in my flock. But during the winter they lay faithfully and I am more than happy to not have to buy eggs.


----------



## LMK17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Really, they lay all winter?  That would certainly be reason enough to keep them around!  I actually had not heard that bantams tend to lay year-round.  Is that a recognized bantam trait?  Do they lay though the molt?

Also a good idea to sell the standard eggs and eat the bantam ones.


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 11, 2018)

Eh.... I think it is more a breed thing...  than a bantam verses standard thing...

But my record keeping is poor


----------



## babsbag (Apr 11, 2018)

I honestly don't know if it is breed or size. My birds are so home grown and mixed up mutts that it is hard to say what "breed" my banties are. I started with one wyandotte, one easter egger, one blue laced red cornish, and 6 New Hampshires, two of them were roosters. The only other small birds I ever had were three Silkies and a few Polish. I used to see chickens with the crest and feathered feet like the silkies but that trait is going away. I do get some that look like Barred Rocks only small but most of them are just speckled black and white, very nondescript. 

I know that I could count on a few small eggs in the nest box every day all winter. No idea who was laying them.


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 11, 2018)

most of mine are still pure breeds... but the bantam are kept in different housing. ... So different treatment of the birds.... etc.

My bantam blue Wyandotte lays well.... my bantam blue laced red Wyandottes laid so poorly I sold them.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 11, 2018)

I just bought some standard blue laced red Wyandottes, they are beautiful birds. Hopefully they will lay decently.


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 11, 2018)

the standards have been around longer than the bantam (for the blue laced red Wyandotte) so hopefully since they are more established, they will be better layers than mine were.  It sure is a pretty color!

What I really want though are porcelain Wyandottes.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 11, 2018)

I had to go look that up. Is there one other than the brown porcelain? 

I want some Buff Polish.  I also need some more Easter Eggers as my green egg supply is dwindling and I really like green eggs. Some Copper Marans would be nice too.


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 11, 2018)

I have 10 bantams and 20 LF. They are kept separately, but they used to be together. When they were together, it was just 2 bantams with the 20 LF and they got a little bit picked on, but for the most part, they were fine. 
About selling the bantam eggs, I mix the bantam eggs into the cartons. Some of my girls lay huge eggs, so that makes up for the smaller egg. My costumers have never complained or seen anything wrong with them. I have even had one person get a dozen bantam eggs for full price so she could pickle them.
I love my bantams a ton. If i were you, I would keep them together, but if there was a problem I would sell them, or get them some friends and build a separate area for them to live.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 11, 2018)

My experience with bantam Cochins is that they are seasonal layers; they lay best in the Spring, but taper down during the rest of the year. I would not count on eggs from them in the winter unless you are using supplemental lighting. They may not be great from an egg production standpoint, but they rival Silkies for broodiness, if that is something you want.


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 11, 2018)

babsbag said:


> I had to go look that up. Is there one other than the brown porcelain


just the brown porcelain. 

Buff polish are a very nice color... but I don't like that much hair poof.  I got Chamois Spitzhauben instead.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 11, 2018)

Alaskan said:


> I got Chamois Spitzhauben



Those have a little bit of a poofy head...I had to go and look those up too. Very pretty. 

I bought some Polish chicks a few weeks ago through my local feed store, they do special orders for people, kinda nice. But I wanted black with white crest and the guy at the store told me they were getting in some White Polish and in my haste I didn't listen to him very well and thought they were going to be black with white, but they aren't...they are all white. I had them vaccinated for Mareks so I was stuck with them when they arrived. Oh well. I also ended up with a "mistake". I have a little frizzled something with feathered feet, also white. I am not sure how we missed the feathered feet when I was picking up Polish. Unfortunately it probably isn't vaccinated as it isn't Polish. I don't see Marek's often, but I do see it now and then so any chicks I buy I have vaccinated.    I don't ever see it in chicks raised by my broodies.


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 11, 2018)

good luck.


----------



## secuono (Apr 11, 2018)

My barn kitty grew up with banties. Early on, I chased her off, now she leaves them alone, other than to tease.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 12, 2018)

I have an outdoor kitty that never messes with the chickens. I think one could peck from a mama hen put her in her place.


----------



## LMK17 (Apr 12, 2018)

Well, now I feel like I need to keep the bantams out of sheer curiosity!  The *idea* of winter eggs is appealing, and I'd kinda like to try selling the eggs, just to see what would happen.  DS and DD are planning to start an egg business.  The idea of little kids selling little eggs is pretty appealing...  And maybe that could be their business slogan.  Little kids/little eggs.  I like it!  

I suppose if it doesn't work out, then I could just separate the bantams and keep them in the brooding coop.  Or I might have a friend who'd like to take them.  

I think we'll take the wait and see approach!


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 12, 2018)

TheGoldenFarm5 said:


> I have 10 bantams and 20 LF. They are kept separately, but they used to be together. When they were together, it was just 2 bantams with the 20 LF and they got a little bit picked on, but for the most part, they were fine.
> About selling the bantam eggs, I mix the bantam eggs into the cartons. Some of my girls lay huge eggs, so that makes up for the smaller egg. My costumers have never complained or seen anything wrong with them. I have even had one person get a dozen bantam eggs for full price so she could pickle them.
> I love my bantams a ton. If i were you, I would keep them together, but if there was a problem I would sell them, or get them some friends and build a separate area for them to live.


Also, I forgot to add, I have 3 outdoor cats that don’t bother them at all.


----------

